# Changing substrate in an established tank



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

So....when I got this tank I stupidly put blue gravel in it. I have it looking pretty natural besides this. I'd like to make it look completely natural. How the heck do I change the gravel NOW?? All the fishies in there (and lots of bottom feeders) will be too stressed, no?


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

I think what you're supposed to do is change it at small bits at a time, for example change 1/4th of it one week, 1/4 the next week, and so on. This is to not take away all of the bacteria established in the gravel at once, possibly causing a mini-cycle. Your fish should be okay as long as you use clean substrate and replace it gradually. Also make sure the new substrate will not change your pH drastically (it should say on the bag), as this would be a major stress factor for the fish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You have a couple options. If you have external filtration that will hold most of the benefical bacteria during the change. You can put some of the new gravel in a small net and put the net in the tank for a week before the gravel change. This will give the bacteria time to establish in the new gravel. Then you can change it all out while keeping some of the good bacteria in the gravel and alot more in the external filter.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Great!!! I do have an external filter so... 

Okay, so I think I'll get started on this soon. Doesn't sound too hard!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dont let it mix, or you'll alway have blue flecks in your gravel. Just take your water level down by 1/3 and scrape it out with a cut off coffee can lid. Rinse the new gravel or your tank will be cloudy for awhile. F


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

And...........no worries about the fish being stressed out?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, they'll be kind of stressed for a day or two, same as if you stuck a net in. But unless they'll super delicate they'll bounce right back and the water change will help.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool. Thank you.


----------



## jwddboy (Apr 29, 2006)

Yup the external filter should hold a lot of your bacteria but so will your gravel. You may have to do a small cycle just dont rush at it thats all.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks guys i stupidly put orange substrate in the tank ORANGE SUBSTRATE, i think i've lost my mind.....again


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Haha......so what is worse, orange or bright blue? Well, maybe its more navy.....but how much navy blue gravel do you see in streams and lakes??


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I'll do the fishdoc idea.......so I can make sure NOT to mess up the biofilter. However, a twist........what if I netted my OLD gravel and left it in there while the NEW gravel developed its bacteria?


----------

